# bathroom door width: 30 or 32"?



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i was wondering what most new or remodeled bathroom door widths are. i can go 32 but that would come really close to the vanity when swinging.

thanks


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

I would always go as wide as you can.....Never know when you might need the extra width (replacing the tub without banging up the tub or door frame?)


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

why cheap out for the sake of literally $2 or when it comes to going for a smaller door.. you'll be hitting yourself if you ever hurt yourself and are on crutches.. youll find out how hard it is to get through narrow doors while walking on them

there are codes regarding minimum door widths for specific rooms in a house. the only time very small doors dont matter is when it comes to a broom closet or any space that isnt intended for someone to be inside


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

32" door


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

Being a wider than normal person myself, I always go as big as I can :laughing:


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

I used 32 in my new basement bathroom.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

amakarevic said:


> i was wondering what most new or remodeled bathroom door widths are. i can go 32 but that would come really close to the vanity when swinging.
> 
> thanks


I agree with the previous recommendations for the 32, and as for the vanity you have a few options to protect both the door and the vanity... a spring type door stop attached to either the door or the vanity, a hinge mounted swing limiter or a floor mounted door stop. I prefer the hinge type since it is easily removed if needed and not an obstacle.


----------



## cbereswill (Nov 27, 2011)

2' 6" is a standard door for all bath and bedrooms. I would have to see your layout, you could use a 2' 8" door but in a standard bathroom it be a problem where the casing meets the vanity. 21" or 18" deep vanity? good luck.


----------

